# Wedding menus



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Do you have wedding packages?  if any of you'd care to share...tia


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

No, but I sure would like one!  I think. 

I actually have a thing against the "pick one from column A and two from column B" type menus.  It probably stems from the fact that I tend to always be looking for new ideas and am quick to discard the older ones.  This summer, however, I seem to have sold variations on the same menu over and over again.  It's actually sort of comforting to know what I'm doing from week to week and although I still have the anxiety/nerves/heightened awareness/panic from wedding to wedding, I am more at ease with my menu than I have been in the past 5 years.

Oh, maybe you weren't asking about menus specifically.  In that case, the answer is No.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

After so many weddings all the nervousness should go away. I think of it as they are basically all the same. If you are confident in yourself everything else is fairly easy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't know Ed.....there's always something new in offsite catering......

1) staffing getting lost, or late, or ?

2) weather just not co-operating, too hot, too cold, too wet......

3) accidents....equipment malfunctions

4) People eliment....

Lentil, I've done the same thing.....not wanting to get in a rut.....but a several years ago a 3 events in 2 days, my love passing away that week.....it was great to have sold much of the same menu to multiple groups.

The learning curve is sometimes really large.....it's so much easier to sell:

1 or 2 entrees rarely 3

salad

veg platter (potential of another starch too)

rolls


----------



## apgchefdave (Jan 11, 2011)

hey shroomgirl....

im the banquet chef at Asbury Park Grove. We are an all inhouse wedding/corporate events center here in Charlotte, NC (with our primary business being weddings- without looking at the books, we probably did 65 weddings last yr).

You can check out our website if you like... tho we are in the process of getting a new site as well as menu updating and pricing. But it'll give you a good idea of what we do for menu/pricing

Dave

www.asburyparkgrove.com


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dave,

I looked up your site and found just $13 lunch options....

It's always a good idea to have wedding menus setup in different price ranges with opportunities to increase their menu....ie 7oz prime rib, if they want 10oz it's $x more pp, or late night snack options or "premium salads" or butler passed aps, you get the point.


----------



## apgchefdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Shroom- here ya go...if the link doesnt work. goto our webpage, click on "Weddings" at the top, then"download our package menu and fee list"

http://www.asburyparkgrove.com/packageInfo_091014.pdf

we have packages ranging from $16.95- $25.95 right now. But like i said we are in the process of updating/changing some things. I would anticipate pricing going up- just my gut feeling


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The way you do catering in Carolina is way different then NY or Florida. Your highest price quoted is about 25.00pp mine is about $150.00pp in NY. In Florida Palm Beach as high as #300.00pp. In NY our facilities could handle on premise 7 weddings at one time our total about 1000 guest, with parking for about 700 cars. We had a full on premise wedding chapel and separate rooms for cocktail parties. We had separate bridal suites for the wedding parties.

Different kind of catering.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dave, your selections are  a lot to take in...even for someone that reads menus regularly.

You've given customers a chance to increase their spending....always a good thing.

But it's still almost overwhelming to see all the choices over multiple pages. JMTPC


----------

